

Google’s next advance will be hard fought - stevewillensky
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/googles-next-advance-will-be-hard-fought/article4367486/

======
jaywalker
Google is a company which is not short-sighted at all. I recently shared a
story about Google's chairman's mysterious visit to Pakistan:
[http://www.thejaywalker.net/2012/06/googles-ceos-mystery-
vis...](http://www.thejaywalker.net/2012/06/googles-ceos-mystery-visit-to-
pakistan.html)

